# Beginner's Roux Method: Beginners Approach to Roux



## CriticalCubing (Sep 30, 2017)

I have been working on simplifying Roux method to the point where a new beginner cuber will be able to learn the Roux method and start using it to get faster. 
This is the first installment of my Roux method series of videos, and in here we go over the Roux method in detail and explain my way through it. 






*Playlist link*

Beginner's Roux (B-Roux) teaches 2 forms of blockbuilding (a) Line building for FB and D Edge + Square for SB. Uses Sune approach for solving the corners and T perm for permuting the corners. Finally, LSE is made easier as 90% of the LSE cases are solved using M' U' M' and the only case where you don't do M' U' M' is when you get arrow from back (solved as M U' M'). (you can use M' U' M' and then M' U' M' once more to solve arrow from back, but I wanted people to know how to solve arrow from front and from back as Arrow is an important case and all EO cases end with arrow) 

Future installment of videos will continue from the concepts mentioned in these videos and final series of Roux will be Advanced Roux. 
Thank you!


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 30, 2017)

I've been wanting to learn roux but could never figure out how lse worked, these videos taught me everything,

THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## SpectralChimaera (Nov 5, 2017)

I learned roux from another set of very intuitive videos, one thing I've learned is roux can be very forgiving or hate fuelling.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 16, 2018)

Roux is unpredictable. I got a 40 second solve, then got a 19 sec the next.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 16, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Roux is unpredictable. I got a 40 second solve, then got a 19 sec the next.


It should be one of the more predictable one if you get good. Many fast rouxers have some insanely low standard deviations compared to other methods


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 16, 2018)

I agree my roux averages are more consistent than CFOP averages, for example my pb average is with roux and my PB single is with CFOP


----------



## SpectralChimaera (Feb 19, 2018)

I learned with several different sets of videos, ahhh I remember learning Niklas and Sune etc, then finding out about 2 look cmll, how my mind was blown, then i read about 1 look cmll and cried myself to sleep over having 49 algs to learn.


----------



## Natsu_Firedragon (Mar 16, 2018)

I heard a lot about this method, I also just started to cube. I just solved the cube my first time a week ago with the basic method (from the Rubiks cube site). Is this Roux method too advanced for me at this moment? Should I continue trying to learn and memorize the basic method?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 16, 2018)

Natsu_Firedragon said:


> I heard a lot about this method, I also just started to cube. I just solved the cube my first time a week ago with the basic method (from the Rubiks cube site). Is this Roux method too advanced for me at this moment? Should I continue trying to learn and memorize the basic method?


No. You don't need to learn any algs if you use beginners. However expect to spend some time to learn LSE. I encourage you to use this method though.


----------



## Natsu_Firedragon (Mar 16, 2018)

Thank you so much for that quick reply! I am going to look into the LSE technique you speak of, I started watching the video, but he doesn't explain how to get the line. I think I am going to have to look into this line building portion, because I was already lost


----------



## Palmtop Tiger (Mar 16, 2018)

Natsu_Firedragon said:


> I started watching the video, but he doesn't explain how to get the line. I think I am going to have to look into this line building portion, because I was already lost


I don't really know what you mean when you say "line". What are you referring to?

Roux consists of 3 parts with several substeps:

first 2 blocks (building two 2x3 blocks)
Building your first block
Building your second block

CMLL (solving the 4 corners on top of the cube. This can be done in several smaller steps)
LSE (Putting the remaining 6 edges in the right place)
EO (orienting the unsolved edges in a way that the bottom and top face only have edge stickers with either the bottom or top color visible)
Solving the top left and top right edge
Putting the last four edges in the correct place

Which part are you having problems with?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 16, 2018)

Palmtop Tiger said:


> I don't really know what you mean when you say "line". What are you referring to?
> 
> Roux consists of 3 parts with several substeps:
> 
> ...


Think he means 4b, they technically create a 'line'(4c)


----------



## Palmtop Tiger (Mar 16, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Think he means 4b, they technically create a 'line'(4c)


Yeah that's one of the possibilities that I also had in mind. Either that or he accidentally watched the wrong video and is talking about eo-line .


----------



## Natsu_Firedragon (Mar 16, 2018)

So after a bit of frustration, I have come to the conclusion that I should really learn how to do the BASIC BEGINNER method by memory. https://www.rubiks.com/solve-it/3x3/ 
That is the one I am doing right now. At the moment by memory I can do up to step 4 where I solve the middle layer. I am just drilling these into my head. 

Although I am not sure if this is the best way to go about doing this? 

As for the line that I was talking about, as you can see in the video at 9:20, he talks about making the corner line although he doesn't show how to go about getting that corner line.


----------



## Palmtop Tiger (Mar 17, 2018)

Natsu_Firedragon said:


> As for the line that I was talking about, as you can see in the video at 9:20, he talks about making the corner line although he doesn't show how to go about getting that corner line.



He is talking about it roughly 11 minutes into the video. And i think going with critical cubings roux tutorial should be fine from what I've seen (basically the 9 minutes where he talks about the first block), it doesn't seam to be harder than the other one you linked (it is a simplified version of roux after all).

I know the first steps can be rough but if you take your time you will definitely learn it.
And i hope we can welcome you in the club of roux users soon


----------



## carl888 (Mar 17, 2018)

Roux seemed quite complicated to me, when I started I learned a basic method layer by layer (average 50 sec), then cfop with 2 look oll, 1 look cll (average 25 sec), Then I came to Roux, and got stuck with l6e even having somewhat mastered basic block building average (30 sec). I want to give Roux more dedication but sometimes during l6e I will see a pll and switch to cfop again.


----------



## dboeren (Apr 12, 2018)

Personally, Roux was easier to learn for me after doing beginner's method. Neither Roux nor CFOP is more advanced than the other, they're just different.


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 11, 2019)

can you make this a pdf? i am struggling to learn this


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 11, 2019)

Natsu_Firedragon said:


> So after a bit of frustration, I have come to the conclusion that I should really learn how to do the BASIC BEGINNER method by memory. https://www.rubiks.com/solve-it/3x3/
> That is the one I am doing right now. At the moment by memory I can do up to step 4 where I solve the middle layer. I am just drilling these into my head.
> 
> Although I am not sure if this is the best way to go about doing this?
> ...


don't use the rubiks website tutorial there is a better tutorial by j perm


----------



## selvaa1963 (Oct 11, 2019)

very nice thank you


----------

